# King Mo says Daniel Cormier will retire Frank Mir



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Mir is brave for taking this fight, but man not against an Olympic caliber wrestler. Frank's whole game plan is to take you down and submit you. It aint going down. Cormier by TKO within two. 

If you're a fan of former Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) heavyweight titleholder Frank Mir, be sure to catch his upcoming mixed martial arts (MMA) fight in October.

It could be his last.

That's according to former Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Champion and newly-signed Bellator attraction Muhammed Lawal, who tells Bloody Elbow that Daniel Cormier will retire the UFC import when they hook 'em up inside the Hexagon later this year.

And that will make them even at 1-1.

"The haters can say what they want, but I'll put myself out there and say this: Daniel will be Frank Mir's last fight. Me and Daniel used to place bets on who could retire more people. Right now, I'm up one, because I believe I retired Mark Kerr. Daniel will tie it up after this fight with Frank Mir."

Cormier (10-0) hopes retiring (or simply defeating) Mir will be enough to earn him a shot at the UFC 265-pound strap, which could be held by either Junior dos Santos (reigning) or Cain Velasquez (former), who rematch in December for all the marbles.



And if the latter should prevail, "DC" still intends on grabbing the gold, even if he has to drop to light heavyweight to do it. No question the former Olympian would be a welcome addition to a division starved of contenders.

He's even promised to put Jon Jones on his back.

Well, how about it, haters, anyone think "King Mo" has been wearing his crown too tight? Or could a lopsided loss for Mir send him into permanent retirement?

Thoughts?

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/8/23/3262693/king-mo-daniel-cormier-frank-mir-strikeforce-ufc-mma


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

If Carwin's **** of him didn't retire him I don't think Cormier will.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> If Carwin's **** of him didn't retire him I don't think Cormier will.


Thats what I was thinking... Frank Mir has no problem taking a beating.. 

The second Lesnar fight was pretty tough on him as well..


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

not sure about retiring, but i've got a feeling if Frank gets totally whooped he could make the transition over to commentating, possibly for Strikeforce (hopefully to replace Shamrock). And only taking fights once, maybe twice a year ala Rich Franklin when he's needed


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I doubt he'll retire, hell, i dont put Cormier that much of a favourite over him.

Hoping Mir wins if im honest.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

rooting for Mir big-time on this one. I just hope he's coming in a lot leaner ala Lesnar/Mir II. That fight shown he could take a beating in the 1st and still move quick in the 2nd round. Now he's slow and plodding, powerful with his grappling but hs speed and overall endurance just suffers.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cormier is taking this fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Based on Mir's face, I usually want him to lose . I want Cormier to win because it would be good to get a big name HW over to UFC (if he doesn't drop down), but if that plays out I'd like to see him getting beat by a few guys. Not the biggest Cormier fan, and if you take into account that we had Fedor, Arlovski and Werdum in the GP, he is a disappointing winner if I'm being honest.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

In fairness to Mir he is quite good on his feet with his hands, AND he is a southpaw, longer reach, good power, not slow, Cormier wont be ready for that.

If Cormier takes him down, he has a dangerous guard.

He does have a weak chin. 

But cormier has weak hands and may not ever punch as hard as he did against Bigfoot ever again, but still hard enough to put mir down.

He couldnt put the baby faced assassin away and he is known for poor stand up again due to post bigfoot glass hands.

It really could go either way either way on the feet, either way on the ground.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Curious1 said:


> In fairness to Mir he is quite good on his feet with his hands, AND he is a southpaw, longer reach, good power, not slow, Cormier wont be ready for that.
> 
> If Cormier takes him down, he has a dangerous guard.
> 
> ...



Cormier hits like a truck and has very good and quick hands. Also, Barnett is a top 10HW and has only been stopped once, so there's no shame in not putting him away. And since when do people suddenly lose their KO power?


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooligan222 said:


> Cormier hits like a truck and has very good and quick hands. Also, Barnett is a top 10HW and has only been stopped once, so there's no shame in not putting him away. And since when do people suddenly lose their KO power?


He IS powerful very. But his hands cant take his power. Once your hand breaks its very hard to hit hard. His hands broke on big foot, he broke them early on against the War master, and it looks like they will continue to to break, and once broken he can no longer deliver full force punches.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, that's what you're getting at. I guess only time will tell, maybe we're going to have the Brian Bowles of HW.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Frank probably takes this fight if his chin isn't so far gone that he just can't take any punches now. Cormier doesn't react well to getting hit and will be in danger of being submitted on the ground.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mo is stupid if he truly thinks DC could retire Mir. 

Mir subbed Lesnar (87), went on to become the first guy to TKO Nog (92), talked crap about Lesnar and got violently put to his place by him (100). What did he do? Went on to earn another title shot. Demoralizing him to the point that he retires is impossible imo.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The Mods should put this up in Vbookie.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I had no idea that King Mo fought Mark Kerr. I figured he was dead before Mo hit highschool:confused02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well its not his offense that limits him, it's his striking defense and a chin that's not untouchable.

Mir is not the most powerful quickest or most technical striker and his wrestling/TDs are average. He'll never get Cormier down. 

He'll just keep swinging till one of them connects with a big shot and I think that favors Cormier IMO.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

When Mir decided to mass up and go up to 265 it was a huge mistake! After that he have looked so so so slow.He is way to heavy and he`s paying the price for that.

He should have stayed on the weight he was at..atleast he where lighter(better head and foot movements) and his striking was a bigger threat.(same that koed Nog)

No way Mir is getting Cormier down.His takedown defence is to good and Mir doesnt have any explosiveness at all..

Cormier is going to TKO or KO Mir.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> I had no idea that King Mo fought Mark Kerr. I figured he was dead before Mo hit highschool:confused02:


He was, and thats the only reason Mo won. He is pretty silly for even claiming such a thing. Be like someone fighting Tommy Morrison now and claiming to "retire" him.


----------

